# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Cherche chienne de grande taille, ok enfants et congénères+++ dans l'Oise et environs

## sylviana

King, dobermann de 5 ans, est arrivé à la maison en juin. Il vit avec Mamie, ma berger allemand x border collie de 16 ans, mais aimerait bien trouver une copine de son âge.... Pas de mâle, pas de chienne en covoiturage car il est impératif que je puisse tester avec mes propres chiens. Je ne prendrai pas de risques vis à vis de Mamie qui est sourde et arthrosique. J'ai bien entendu fait le tour des assos et refuges les plus proches, mais soit on me propose des chiots (c'est non), soit des chiennes trop âgées (ordinairement, l'âge n'est pas un critère, et il y aura certainement une Mamie après Mamie, mais là je cherche vraiment une copine de jeux pour un chien énergique de 5 ans..).Pas de chienne non plus craintive, à rééduquer complètement, car j'ai déjà du boulot avec mon chien...
Je laisse la parole à King!

Coucou les amateurs de gros nez! J'ai entendu maman dire qu'elle allait me chercher une copine... Finalement, elle ne veut pas attendre le départ de mamie car elle a peur que je reste trop longtemps seul...  Donc on cherche une p'tite copine pour jouer avec moi! Enfin,  petite... De mon gabarit quoi. Maman, comme d'hab,  elle veut adopter. Acheter,  c'est pas son truc. Alors une toutounette (J'ai pu mes noisettes et ici on est pro stérilisation de toute façon ). Une dobynette comme moi, ce serait le top. Mais maman est consciente qu'avec ses paramètres, c'est compliqué... Donc une grande toutounette ok chiens +++++ (on a pas envie que mamie se fasse défoncer la tête du haut de ses 16 ans), ok enfants ++++ ( on vit avec t'chiot Maxime, 11 ans) et capable de rester tranquille quelques heures quand maman reprendra le boulot ( les bêtises, je m'en charge ). Grosso modo 8 ans max, qui adorera jouer avec moi et  saura aussi me rassurer pendant les absences. En contrepartie,  un super dodo dans une petite maison avec un grand jardin (Mais il suffit de faire des yeux de cocker  pour accéder aux lits et au canapé ), un abonnement mensuel avec place de parking privé chez un super veto,  des bonnes croquettes (avec possibilité de lécher les assiettes, je sais, c'est un peu sale, les humains mettent leur bouche n importe où ) et deux balades en forêt par jour. Ici, y a ni chats, ni moutons, ni lamas, ni dinosaures... Maman, elle préfère se déplacer avec moi pour rencontrer la toutounette et voir si ça colle (en revanche, mamie ne sera pas du voyage). Donc  , voilà,  on est dans le sud de l'Oise. Je compte sur vous pour m'aider à trouver ma future moitié ! Des becots.

----------


## Alantka

Peut-être qu'une de ces 129 toutounes pourraient vous correspondre ?  :: 

Sinon, en dobermann, il y a Ouchka, née en 2018, OK mâles et femelles, mais elle se trouve peut-être un peu loin pour vous (Région Est).



En vous souhaitant de tout coeur de trouver votre future compagne de vie  ::

----------


## sylviana

Coucou. La PAD ne m'a proposé cette dob car très jeune, avec du travail dessus. Or, j'en ai déjà beaucoup sur mon chien.... Deux chiens qui font des dégâts seuls... ::

----------


## doriant

departements 91 et 78 ca irait ?

----------


## sylviana

je peux toujours me débrouiller n'hésitez pas.

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
il y a cette chienne dans le 60, rien de noter sur les ententes avec femelles par contre
https://www.fondationclara.org/post/_nala

----------


## sylviana

je vais poser la question...
King a rencontré ce jour une candidate... On prend le temps de la réflexion et d'en voir d'autres éventuellement.

----------


## doriant

91 >> Lalie : https://www.secondechance.org/animal/chien-chien-croise-grande-race-lalie-738900

          Rose : https://www.secondechance.org/animal/chien-race-indefinie-rose-chao10738-869282
                    chienne très sociable, pr en savoir plus ecrire à chamarande@la-spa.fr, ils souhaitent test rencontre avec ts les animaux.


RP (asso42) >> Emma : https://www.secondechance.org/animal/chien-greyhound-emma-806263

77 >>  Toffee : https://www.secondechance.org/animal/chien-chien-croise-grande-race-toffee-645240

           Rafale : https://www.secondechance.org/animal/chien-race-indefinie-rafale-vaa21421-743321
                       taille moyenne, trie ses ententes.

----------


## sylviana

Merci!

----------


## doriant

ya til un coup de coeur  ::

----------


## sylviana

les gens ne veulent plus la donner... Ou alors mon chien leur a fait peur  ::  Bref, on en rencontre une autre mercredi. Mais sinon, ça  s'était bien passé. Il en pouvait plus de bonheur...

----------


## Melodie14000



----------


## Melodie14000

Breda 3 ans

----------


## sylviana

elles sont où?

----------


## Melodie14000

Linda : dans le 80 suivi Dag's

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Breda dans le 95 
mel-ting-pets-coeur-des-rues

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un coup de coeur?

----------

